# Do you always wash your cotton before sewing clothing?



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

what if you are quilting? Do you wash it then????


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've always washed cotton before cutting, but I've known some who don't.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I had never heard of doing this, until I started doing the quilt block swaps here.

I have heard of not doing it if you want to shrink it later to give the old fashioned look. 

So, it depends on whether the pre-shrinking is what you need. But, I've been told by some quilt stores that the modern cotton does not need pre-shrinking.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I always preshrink, not "wash". The sizing in the fabric acts as a detergent, so if you just put it through a rinse cycle that is enough. The fabric then goes into the dryer, or I usually iron it so it is nice and pressed, ready to cut. When I used to use midgrade fabric for quilting (JoAnn Fabrics) I didn't rinse or wash it first because some of that fabric was flimsy and needed sizing to hold together for cutting and sewing. In that case I sprayed the fabric with water and ironed it. I will test dark colors for bleeding.

I don't think it's a good idea to sew first then shrink because the fabrics shrink at different rates. It's better, if you want that look, to use a backing that has a 1 - 2 % shrinkage.


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

I just wore a shirt yesterday that I made with unwashed cotton..........oooooppps.
Tight in the arms, then remembered I had not washed the fabric first.
It was a fabric line that just came out last fall, I treat fabric like wine, buy it and then let it age on the shelf awhile. lol


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

Always do. I want it preshrunk. If I am making clothing, I may put it through the rinse cycle and dry 3 or 4 times before cutting and sewing as cotton usually continues to shrink for a few washes.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Always, always, always!

I serge or sew the two cut edges and pin the fabric still folded with lare safety pins to hold it together.

Then, I wash it and add vinegar to the rinse to get whatever chemicals that have been sprayed on.

I read somewhere that insecticides are used on fabric that comes from overseas.


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

I wash and press before sewing.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks! Ardie, that is a great idea....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've always done what Ardie does with cottons. My apparel fabric I treat differently. Never wash until ready to use so that I can treat it the same way I will treat the garment. Even though some things can be put through the washer/dryer, there are some garments I like to hand wash only.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I never prewash, unless it's for a swap. I might prewash navys, reds and black.

I like the shrinkage after I finish a quilt and have never had any problems with unevenness. 

I never considered prewashing for garments. Guess that's why some of the things I make don't fit well! LOL


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

I always prewash, just what I was always taught to do. I remember a lady in the 80s gave me some blue and red fabric that bled awfully....seems like the stuff now has better dyes though, I never see much bleeding at all.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Always. And the amount of shrinkage is appalling in much of the yardgoods sold today.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I don't sew clothing, so I can't comment on that.

I quilt though and I never prewash/preshrink my fabric before use unless it's for a swap here. I like working with crisp fabric and have way too much material to prewash and resize before using. In 25 years of quilting I have never had a problem with any of the unwashed fabric that I have used in quilts. I do take care to wash my quilts in cold water and don't overly dry them.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I always wash all fabric, and dry and press as the end product will be laundered. I use a minimum of detergent.

I have hand washed some fat quarters and had some bleed. So I want that taken care of before the fabric goes into a quilt or garment.

Some fabric is wound on the bolts out of alignment with the grain. So I want to give the fabric a chance to wash and dry into alignment.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Garnet said:


> I always wash all fabric, and dry and press as the end product will be laundered. I use a minimum of detergent.
> 
> I have hand washed some fat quarters and had some bleed. So I want that taken care of before the fabric goes into a quilt or garment.
> 
> Some fabric is wound on the bolts out of alignment with the grain. So I want to give the fabric a chance to wash and dry into alignment.


That too! :rock:


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I want to have the fabric in it's finished state after going through the most extreme conditions - hot wash and dry, then ironing - so I can use the right stitch and finishing techniques for a smooth garment. No fabric, even backing, shrinks evenly.

THREAD is the big shrinker that can ruin all your work - I only use the Swiss-made Mettler now; it makes a huge difference, and I think it pays for itself just in the amount of ironing those burbled collars and plackets require. Your sewing machine will thank you too!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I also only use Mettler.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've been told that modern fabrics don't have to be prewashed, but I do it anyway just to be safe and to get out the sizing. I wash, dry and then iron before ever cutting a piece, lots of work, but it's the way I was taught so I'm used to it (but then I'm older than dirt, lol) and I've never had anything shrink up or bleed on me, so I stick with what I know.

Ardie did have a good idea about getting it ready before washing though! I think the hardest part is untwisting it and spreading it out after it comes out of the dryer, especially if it's a 5-yard piece of fabric, like I use lots of times, lol! 

Quality thread is a must!


----------



## Sweetsong (Dec 4, 2010)

Sewing/tailoring class in college: pre-treat your fabric exactly how you will be treating it after the garment is sewn. So for wool jacket and skirt that was to be made I had the fabric, hair canvas and zipper dry cleaned. (that was 28 years ago, maybe it's different now)


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I serge the cut ends together and run it through the washer without any detergent and then dry it. Iron it then cut the serged end, you only loose 1/2" of fabric and no wild threads in the washer or to try and cut off.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I don't prewash anything for quilting, however I heavily starch and press before I cut, so the shrinkage factor is eliminated. The batting shrinks enough (unless I use 100% poly) to give the quilt the desired look.

Anything being cut up for clothing... definitely. Not only do I prewash it, I run it through the sanitary cycle on my wash machine which darn near boils it. Is there anything worse than making a pair of flannel PJ bottoms, only to have them be 6 inches too short 5 washings later? Ugh


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

For clothing I always pre-wash. There are even some fabrics that one of the stores recomends you wash 3-4 times before sewing with due to shrinkage.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I do the same as Ardie. Made a garment once without preshrinking. Not again though.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Once I made a color blocked garment. Prewashed one of the fabrics. Didn't realize I hadn't washed the other one. Half the garment shrunk. So now everything gets treated the same.


----------

